# de Intel hasta el moño...

## Luciernaga

Saludos:

Ya estoy con problemas de nuevo, me explico....

Estoy intentando instalar Gentoo en una máquina vieja (x86) con un procesador Intel CoreDuo CPU E2220 @2.40GHz.

Según los datos que he podido sacar tiene una signature 0x000006fd, y corresponde a la familia 6.

El firmware (microcode) que le tengo que poner al núcleo es alguna línea de las adjuntas, y ahí me pierdo.....

selected microcodes:

  049/001: sig 0x000006f0, pf_mask 0x20, 2005-08-18, rev 0x0005, size 4096

  049/002: sig 0x000006f0, pf_mask 0x04, 2005-08-18, rev 0x0005, size 4096

  049/003: sig 0x000006f0, pf_mask 0x02, 2005-08-18, rev 0x0005, size 4096

  049/004: sig 0x000006f0, pf_mask 0x01, 2005-08-18, rev 0x0005, size 4096

  050/001: sig 0x000006f1, pf_mask 0x27, 2005-11-29, rev 0x0012, size 4096

  051/001: sig 0x000006f2, pf_mask 0x20, 2010-10-02, rev 0x005c, size 4096

  051/002: sig 0x000006f2, pf_mask 0x01, 2010-10-02, rev 0x005d, size 4096

  052/001: sig 0x000006f4, pf_mask 0xf5, 2006-04-17, rev 0x0028, size 4096

  053/001: sig 0x000006f5, pf_mask 0x80, 2006-07-25, rev 0x0038, size 4096

  053/002: sig 0x000006f5, pf_mask 0x50, 2006-05-01, rev 0x0033, size 4096

  053/003: sig 0x000006f5, pf_mask 0x20, 2006-05-23, rev 0x0036, size 4096

  053/004: sig 0x000006f5, pf_mask 0x08, 2006-07-27, rev 0x0039, size 4096

  053/005: sig 0x000006f5, pf_mask 0x04, 2006-05-01, rev 0x0033, size 4096

  053/006: sig 0x000006f5, pf_mask 0x01, 2006-05-01, rev 0x0033, size 4096

  054/001: sig 0x000006f6, pf_mask 0x20, 2010-10-01, rev 0x00d1, size 4096

  054/002: sig 0x000006f6, pf_mask 0x10, 2006-06-27, rev 0x004a, size 4096

  054/003: sig 0x000006f6, pf_mask 0x04, 2010-10-01, rev 0x00d2, size 4096

  054/004: sig 0x000006f6, pf_mask 0x01, 2010-09-30, rev 0x00d0, size 4096

  055/001: sig 0x000006f7, pf_mask 0x40, 2010-10-02, rev 0x006b, size 4096

  055/002: sig 0x000006f7, pf_mask 0x10, 2010-10-02, rev 0x006a, size 4096

  056/001: sig 0x000006f9, pf_mask 0x80, 2006-09-28, rev 0x0083, size 4096

  056/002: sig 0x000006f9, pf_mask 0x40, 2006-10-12, rev 0x0084, size 4096

  056/003: sig 0x000006f9, pf_mask 0x10, 2006-09-03, rev 0x0082, size 4096

  056/004: sig 0x000006f9, pf_mask 0x08, 2006-10-12, rev 0x0084, size 4096

  056/005: sig 0x000006f9, pf_mask 0x04, 2006-09-03, rev 0x0082, size 4096

  056/006: sig 0x000006f9, pf_mask 0x01, 2006-09-03, rev 0x0082, size 4096

  057/001: sig 0x000006fa, pf_mask 0x80, 2010-10-02, rev 0x0095, size 4096

  057/002: sig 0x000006fa, pf_mask 0x08, 2007-03-13, rev 0x0092, size 4096

  057/003: sig 0x000006fa, pf_mask 0x01, 2007-03-13, rev 0x0092, size 4096

  058/001: sig 0x000006fb, pf_mask 0x80, 2010-10-03, rev 0x00ba, size 4096

  058/002: sig 0x000006fb, pf_mask 0x40, 2010-10-03, rev 0x00bc, size 4096

  058/003: sig 0x000006fb, pf_mask 0x20, 2010-10-03, rev 0x00ba, size 4096

  058/004: sig 0x000006fb, pf_mask 0x10, 2010-10-03, rev 0x00ba, size 4096

  058/005: sig 0x000006fb, pf_mask 0x08, 2010-10-03, rev 0x00bb, size 4096

  058/006: sig 0x000006fb, pf_mask 0x04, 2010-10-03, rev 0x00bc, size 4096

  058/007: sig 0x000006fb, pf_mask 0x01, 2011-10-04, rev 0x00c1, size 4096

  059/001: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0xa1, 2007-08-13, rev 0x00a3, size 4096

  059/002: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0x80, 2010-10-02, rev 0x00a4, size 4096

  059/003: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0x20, 2010-10-02, rev 0x00a4, size 4096

  059/004: sig 0x000006fd, pf_mask 0x01, 2010-10-02, rev 0x00a4, size 4096

... y la pregunta del millón, ¿qué línea le corresponde adjuntar al núcleo?

Este texto es el final de un largo fichero en el cuál se debe seleccionar una línea (supongo) de las cuatro últimas que se corresponden con la "signature" del procesador, pero cuál .... este es el dilema que tengo.

Como siempre gracias por vuestra ayuda.

PostData:

El código está en alguna de las líneas 1 a 230 del contenido, por ejemplo: 

microcode bundle 59: /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/06-0f-0d

----------

## pelelademadera

iucode_tool -S -l /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/*

te filtra los que coinciden con el micro

de todas maneras creeria que un c2d ya a esta altura tiene el ultimo microcodigo en el bios.

intel-firmware sirve solo si el mother no tiene un bios actualizado posterior a la salida del microcodigo, pero ya debe hacer unos 4 años minimo que intel no debe sacar ningun cambio para los c2d

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola pelelademadera, saludos:

El comando que mencionas devuelve el resultado que posteo en mi anterior post.

Tenía serias dudas de la actualización de firmware por parte de Intel de las CPU's antiguas (léase CoreDuo E2220) y el confuso resultado del comando citado me obligó a abrir este hilo. De las últimas cuatro líneas con la misma 'signature' extraigo mi postdata, no obstante, intentaré el arte de ensayo y/o error para ver si consigo fracaso o éxito al culminar la instalación de Gento.

De todas formas gracias por tu comentario. Bye

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Yo tengo un core2Duo y para crear el archivo de firmware en /boot uso el comando:

iucode_tool -S --write-earlyfw=/boot/early_ucode.cpio /lib/firmware/intel-ucode/*

De todas formas el último firmware es de 2011, no han sacado nada al respecto:

```
Core2Duo /boot # dmesg | grep microcode

[    0.000000] microcode: microcode updated early to revision 0xc1, date = 2011-10-04

[    1.132935] microcode: sig=0x6fb, pf=0x1, revision=0xc1

[    1.133145] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.

Core2Duo /boot # 
```

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola pcmaster:

Sí, pero no, tal vez te se ha pasado por alto la 'signature' que incorpora cada versión de c2d, observa que la tuya es sig=0x6fb mientras que la mía es 0x000006fd por consiguiente incorporan un firmware diferente (o distinto).

En estos momentos el sistema ya está instalado completamente y funcionando, pero la instalación de Firefox es un suplicio, un martirio, lleva como 12 horas compllando y aún no ha terminado. grrrrrrrrrrrr

Bona tarde noi ...adeusiau

----------

## pcmaster

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Hola pcmaster
> 
> En estos momentos el sistema ya está instalado completamente y funcionando, pero la instalación de Firefox es un suplicio, un martirio, lleva como 12 horas compllando y aún no ha terminado. grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Bona tarde noi ...adeusiau

 

En mi Core2Duo E6550 tarda entre 2 horas y media y 3 horas.

----------

